

Practical Artificial Intelligence with Java (Creative Commons) - yters
http://markwatson.com/opencontent/JavaAI3rd.pdf

======
kqr2
Duplicate post.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360365>

There seems to be a lot of duplicate posts lately.

Perhaps the 'submit' button should only appear starting on page 3! :-)

~~~
yters
Ah I see, it's because I linked directly to the pdf.

------
yters
Here is the author's web page:

<http://markwatson.com/opencontent/>

------
sown
I seem to remember the CCC on Mark Watson's page says you have to download it
from him.

~~~
yters
It was scribd automatically when I posted the link. I can ask pg to take it
down, if necessary, it's too late for me to delete the submission.

